# aaah! tyre pressure warning



## boyfriendmechanic (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi allroaders, Thank you for reading.... I guess my battery is old, or there was some drain on it. I went out of town for 2 weeks, when I got home, I got in my car, and the battery was almost totally dead. I jump started the car







with jumper cables.
Now, (not before the jump) when I start the car and put it in gear, the computer beeps once and the tire pressure warning goes on, with the yellow shape of a tire, an exclamation point in it, and a line drawn diagonally through it. This then stays on all of the drive. I go into the menu, and I cannot turn the system "on" there is a square unchecked box next the word On, yet I cannot select it to change it and put a check mark next to On. I can not select "Store Pressures" either. I can set other computer options like MPG, drive time etc. I have tried while the car was moving and with it in park and running and with the car ignition on but not running. I had used the store pressures before.
I push the Auto Check and get the display to cycle through all the warnings, and it ends with OK, I saw that once or twice. As I kept pushing the #9 button in the manual on the dash (below and to the left of the speedo), then push and hold #9, it seems to give the above mentioned tyre picture then return to the "depress brake pedal before shifting out of park" message (yes it is an automatic). 
Some times the beep sounds twice, gives the tyre message then the "wiper fluid low" symbol of the fountain coming out of the top of the little jug. The thing is, I have filled the wiper fliud container under the hood until it practically comes out the top!
Before the battery went low, it sometimes gave the low wiper fluid beep alone, even when full.
I love my car, it is soo sweet, the beeps and the warnings (I'm happy they are only yellow) are taking a bit of the shine off the apple. Thanks again, have a great drive!


----------

